# Roy x Purdy babies are hatching!!



## VARNYARD (Jun 28, 2009)

I woke up this morning to 15 new babies, and still have a few more to go in that clutch, here are some pics:


----------



## mikecrowder23 (Jun 28, 2009)

That's Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat! as Mr. Tiger would say. I'm so excited, they look like a handsome young group can't hardly wait the 3 weeks to get my little fella. Great job Bobby! We need lots and lots of pics.


----------



## VenomVipe (Jun 28, 2009)

They are awesome! Im so happy I stuck with Purdy's clutch because guys look like they have a very high white potential. This would mke a really good vid :chin. This is going to be the longest three weeks of my life. Thanks they look perfect!


----------



## VenomVipe (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh the next pics you take could you please find an everage looker and take just a few shots just close enough to see the pattens/colors better. Thanks again for the experience.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 28, 2009)

Here are some more pics:


----------



## Two Bananas Marinade (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh man! This is AWESOME!!!


----------



## VenomVipe (Jun 28, 2009)

Ah dude they are the most beautiful baby norms Ive ever seen. Send me the nice one.


----------



## Dom3rd (Jun 28, 2009)

Those are looking great


----------



## jarett_Harrison (Jun 28, 2009)

yay!!! I can't wait till I have one on my door step. They are so awesome. I'm not going to be able to wait
three weeks. Can I have myn early?


----------



## VenomVipe (Jun 28, 2009)

I cant believe they turned out so great and they have very excited owners( including myself)!


----------



## mikecrowder23 (Jun 28, 2009)

They look incredible, I know my little man is going to be gorgeous, i just hope he ends up the size of his papa. Roy looks like you could slap a saddle on him and ride down the road lol. So should we be expecting them around the 21st of july?


----------



## Anthony (Jun 28, 2009)

lol Roy is so big i thought he was a giant for a while his neck is HUGEEEE


----------



## Jer723 (Jun 28, 2009)

bobby, they are sooooo awesome, i wasnt ablee to check until right now, 5hr ride to jersey, im so excited for my norm female when should we be expecting them?


----------



## LouDog760 (Jun 28, 2009)

Alright have to get one of these guys! I have enough for a down payment. I'm gonna try to make some quick cash!


----------



## crox (Jun 28, 2009)

My baby! :app 

Thanks for going through the trouble of taking all of these pictures for us man!!!

Look at the Green heads!!!!! WoooooooW!!!


----------



## jmiles50 (Jun 28, 2009)

Those are gorgeous Bobby!!!


----------



## jarett_Harrison (Jun 28, 2009)

venomvipe, a "nicer hatchling"?? I think we should be lucky we even got one. and i dont think hes going to go through every lizard looking for the nicest one. Just get what you get and dont throw a fit. its that simple. a tegu, is a tegu.


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Jun 28, 2009)

jarett_Harrison said:


> Just get what you get and dont throw a fit. its that simple.




:lol5


----------



## mikecrowder23 (Jun 28, 2009)

Definetly agree, with that statement. Unless your trying to breed them yourself than be happy with what you get and if pick of the litter is that important then get on a plane a bus or in a car and do it yourself, he has enough to deal with with these guys to start picking each specific tegu per request. The looks aren't even the most important thing, as long as he's healthy i would prefer him to be a sweet fella than standout pretty. Thank god for what you get and enjoy it.


----------



## Two Bananas Marinade (Jun 28, 2009)

Ha ha Nicer Tegu? It is a Varnyard Tegu.......Gahl dang it just dont get no bettern this! lol


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 28, 2009)

> VenomVipe: Ah dude they are the most beautiful baby norms Ive ever seen. Send me the nice one.
> 
> Bobby, if your( generally speaking ) deposit was an ealier one on a clutch does that mean that person gets a "nicer" hatchling. If so where would I be? Thanks



Now see, I had plans to send you the ugliest Roy baby I could find, but dang I could not find one. Now I am stuck with sending you a Purdy baby, man you are making it rough on me. :doh 

Jordan, I know you are stoked about getting a new tegu, and I respect that, and you will get a nice Varnyard stock tegu, I do not breed tegus to be 2nds. And last time I knew you were in Gulfport MS, stop me if I am wrong. :roll: 

I will tell you what, I will take pictures of my 500+ babies that I will have this season, then I will let the 400+ people pick the one they want, then I will put names of the ones on each photo, and glue them over my john, then I will sort out each tegu for each person, one by one, do you get my point? 

I am sorry if I come off as a bit rude, but I have 300 baby tegus in my living room right now, I am shipping about 45 tegus off tomorrow, I have not had much sleep in the last few weeks and I must be up to check my incubator every few hours. The babies are a full time job, and that is not even counting the sub/adults outside. So please don't push my buttons Jordan, I will just give you a refund and be done with the 1000 questions and your ever so sly slured comments, it is your choice? 

I am really sorry, but enough is enough. :dead


----------



## Richard21 (Jun 29, 2009)

VERY well said Bobby.


----------



## crox (Jun 29, 2009)

man, im babysitting my friends bearded dragon, 3 crested geckos and his Tokay for a week... and i thought i had it rough. haha.

You are a force to be reckoned with man.

Thanks again for the baby pictures. I know you didn't have to post 'em.


----------



## jarett_Harrison (Jun 29, 2009)

i also apologise for being rude. but you gotta remember, hes way to busy to do what you ask of him. just chill dude. youll get a tegu.


----------



## VenomVipe (Jun 29, 2009)

Well I didnt necessarily mean to put tegus in order of best to worst but what i had in my mind was to send one nicer ones relatively for I personally didn't care if sent a "bad" tegu. I know all the tegus are great but I was asking just see if you did that (completely out of curiosity) and i knew more than likely you didnt. I was just plainly asking but either way its ok because Im getting TEGU, right.


----------



## VenomVipe (Jun 29, 2009)

And i know very busy its just Ive had bad experiences online before with animals and im so nervous. I am REALLY sorry but i just am so afraid. And yes im sticking with the tegu. 


Slurred comments?


----------



## The captain (Jun 29, 2009)

Vv, What are you nervous about? All the babies look alike. How is he supposed to send you a "nice" one? I'm pretty sure bobby wouldn't send anyone a tegu with missing toes/tail without letting you know. 

I know bobby has sent some members pictures of their tegus before sending them out. I didn't get that privilege, but i was still happy with my purchase. I guess some people just had to bug him enough to get a photo! lol

Srsly man, sit down and chew some valerian root to calm your anxiety. then be happy when you get your tegu. 

I was worried about my gu too, i didnt get a blue ribbon tegu, but i got a hella nice animal that eats and grows. I would order an ugly cb tegu from the varnyard before i order a wc from just about everywhere else! :doh

~Sam


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 29, 2009)

VenomVipe said:


> And i know very busy its just Ive had bad experiences online before with animals and im so nervous.


You won't have one here.


----------



## Honda (Jun 29, 2009)

these babies are stunning...hey bobby if i were to put a deposit down this year on a baby for next year what could i expect? a high white nice of the nice? or pretty much the same as if i ordered one of this years babys today?


----------



## crox (Jun 29, 2009)

:dead :dead :dead :dead :dead


----------



## Tux (Jun 29, 2009)

A baby is a baby is a baby, I've said it before and I'll say it again, at this age you can't tell how a baby is going to look as it ages/grows. I teased Bobby about sending me a nice one and had to remind him I was pulling his leg before he went off on a tangent, the fact is I've yet to see a ugly tegu that is from varnyard stock and I have 4 on their way for tomorrow.


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jun 29, 2009)

Tux thats completely true Bobby has top of the line GUs. And its hard taking pics of 100 GUs so people can pick one. Trust me Bobby will send Awesome lookin GUs. Most of the parents have pics on Bobbys website.

JD


----------



## Melissa (Jun 29, 2009)

Well I know no matter what when we get our baby it will be a cutie and no matter how it looks when its older it will still be our baby and im tottaly not worried about there being a "bad" tegu lol.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 29, 2009)

bobby i apoligize for calling u so much i really didnt think of how busy u must of been i just wana get my set up perfect which i almost have done....


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 29, 2009)

It is ok guys,I am sorry guys I am just on the edge this time of the year, I want everything to go smooth and all of the babies find thier safe new homes.


----------



## Mark R. (Jun 30, 2009)

Bobby,
Those look Awesome!!! I can't wait to get mine! I was wondering when they would finally hatch. The whole family is so excited about him getting here!! The cage is ready, and so are we!! I'm assuming that these are the high white contrast like I ordered, based on some of the other comments. I won't bug you with nagging questions though. I've turned away from a few offers to go with the best. I know I'm getting a high white male, and that's enough for me.AWESOME!!AWESOME!!AWESOME!!!CHEERS TO YOU MAN!! :bud


----------



## VenomVipe (Jun 30, 2009)

Well actually to be truthful I did not have really think what I said would even happen in the first place I had a few people of family and friends ask me. I said no but then a different person asked me the same thing and I said what the heck Ill ask him. I knew it was impossible to take pics of each but i guess i was not thinking right at the time to know how he could even gauge that( really silly thought, again i was not thinking). I probably wouldnt have even asked that but youd be surprised of how many peple ive told due to the excitement. Also i really didnt see how it could hurt by asking it but normaly i woulndt have asked something that ridiculous. I really dont know what i was thinking. I hope we are still cool and every thing. Again they look great and when i said send me the nice one that was a complete joke because they all look awesome. I forgot to put a smilely thing.lol


----------



## Honda (Jun 30, 2009)

okay sorry if i came off as ignorant i know any baby from bobby would be amazing but i meant it like would the people with the first deposits on say a white head get just any random one or a baby from highest white parents..it seemed more people where in higher demand for a roy and purdy babies because of the higher whites right? again i am sorry if i am coming off as ignorant i am just curious as to how it all works?


----------



## Tux (Jun 30, 2009)

IMO roy/sky will be better tegu's but that's just my opinion.


----------



## LouDog760 (Jun 30, 2009)

What does sky look like?


----------



## Two Bananas Marinade (Jun 30, 2009)

Sky? I think


----------



## Tux (Jul 1, 2009)

Sky is old so judging based on that pic is kinda useless, it's like judging a hooker after her thousandth customer  Bobby has said she was even better than purdy when she was young.


----------



## Richard21 (Jul 1, 2009)

I can't de


Tux said:


> Sky is old so judging based on that pic is kinda useless, it's like judging a hooker after her thousandth customer  Bobby has said she was even better than purdy when she was young.



So our you saying Bobby is like A "Pimp" and his tegus are his hookers? Haha just messing.


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Jul 1, 2009)

Tux said:


> it's like judging a hooker after her thousandth customer




:rofl


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 1, 2009)

Have you compared the hatchlings. I think Purdy's look better but tegus change. When i talked with Bobby I had first learned about sky and i had to make decision. Both Roy but different females. So I asked him what he thought and all he could say is" Well, both females are very nice". I cant blame him though because i know i couldnt pick favorites even if it was strictly by color. Do you have any old photos when she looked nicer than Purdy, Tux. I would like to see a tegu Purdier then Ms Purdy. lol


----------



## The captain (Jul 1, 2009)

Tux.

You win.


----------



## Tux (Jul 1, 2009)

Don't get me wrong purdy is a great looking tegu and I'd be happy with a baby from either pairing, I wish I had pics of sky as a 3 year old. I do know which ones Bobby held back this year though  . I have compared the hatchlings and both look great but ya time will tell.


----------



## jmiles50 (Jul 1, 2009)

Seriously :?: I'm kinda blown away by this thread :!: We're all lucky to get tegu's from someone who works so hard to provide us with great tegu's! You can't seriously tell me anyone here has gone to Bobby's and actually looked at all these babies, and compared each of these babies to see which one's are "better" :!: I have a tegu ordered myself, and feel privledged to have 1 coming at all. How about we stop being so demanding, and enjoy the tegu's we get:!: 


P.S. there's no way you can really see differences from these :!:


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 1, 2009)

Your a little late because i think that has already been established. When i asked that i was really thinking how he could even do that but anyway that was completely innocent. I didn't mean to sound demanding. Have i said enough.


----------



## jmiles50 (Jul 1, 2009)

It doesn't matter if I'm "late", it's my 2 cents on the issue!!! I know I'm still hearing you talk about which babies are "better". It's just getting really old!!!


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 1, 2009)

Other people are talking about Sky vs Purdy just for simple talk and saying whats on said persons mind.


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 1, 2009)

Tux, you think Bobby's holding back any of Purdy's. I think all of Roy's babies( that people have received this season or past seasons) should have pictures taken and posted so we can see how differently they will grow. Do you have any of Roy's babies from past seasons?


----------



## jmiles50 (Jul 1, 2009)

VenomVipe said:


> Have you compared the hatchlings. I think Purdy's look better but tegus change. When i talked with Bobby I had first learned about sky and i had to make decision. Both Roy but different females. So I asked him what he thought and all he could say is" Well, both females are very nice". I cant blame him though because i know i couldnt pick favorites even if it was strictly by color. Do you have any old photos when she looked nicer than Purdy, Tux. I would like to see a tegu Purdier then Ms Purdy. lol





I'm done! Like I said, it's my 2 cents!


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 1, 2009)

That was a response to what tux was saying about what he thought about the hatchlings. That simple. I feel like im walking on eggshells! lol


----------



## Tux (Jul 1, 2009)

VenomVipe said:


> Tux, you think Bobby's holding back any of Purdy's. I think all of Roy's babies( that people have received this season or past seasons) should have pictures taken and posted so we can see how differently they will grow. Do you have any of Roy's babies from past seasons?



When I talked to him last night he said he wasn't doing any holdbacks on the purdys. Though it would be impossible to get pics of all of them it would be nice of people to post progression pics of the tegus they receive to be able to judge growth rate and I think that's what you mean. No I do not have any babys from Roy previous to this year, the babies I have brought in were the 1st babies from varnyard stock to enter Canada (though I think 1 other person brought in an extreme this year).

As for jmiles50 the purdy's and the skys have different colors of green and obviously 50% different genetics though not a 100% indicator I can surely hypothesize about which will be better as adults. Comparing animals within the same clutch is a different matter.


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 1, 2009)

Wow. I thought for sure he would hold some back just because it is the first clutch from purdy. And at the same he is holding back animals from a female that has been producing for years now. I am curious to see the reasons behind that but whatever hes doing, he has reasons for. I guess he must have a lot of faith in sky.


----------



## jmiles50 (Jul 1, 2009)

As in my post, I know you can't just look at those pic's and know who the parents are because of their color in photo's. THEY ARE ALL GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Tux (Jul 1, 2009)

jmiles50 I'm not just basing my opinion on photos but also what bobby has said to me so unless you are trying to say Bobby is incorrect I can't see how you can argue my opinion. Nowhere did I say I could tell on photos alone...or in photos at all for that matter. As for why he's holding back sky's I think it will be her last year as a breeder and he simply wants to keep those genetics in his lines.


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh. I had no idea. i hope the people that got a sky baby know they got the last ones. But IMO having the FIRST purdy baby is still a bit more special.


----------



## jmiles50 (Jul 1, 2009)

If you're not basing your opinion on the photo's and on something Bobby said don't worry about it. I am pointing out people who are! My point is let's let this man do what he does, and be happy with what we get!


----------



## Two Bananas Marinade (Jul 1, 2009)

1: favored by luck or fortune : fortunate <a happy coincidence>

2: notably fitting, effective, or well adapted : felicitous <a happy choice>

3 a: enjoying or characterized by well-being and contentment <is the happiest person I know> <a happy childhood>
b: expressing, reflecting, or suggestive of happiness <a happy ending>
c: glad, pleased <I'm happy to meet you> 
d: having or marked by an atmosphere of good fellowship : friendly <a happy office>

4 a: characterized by a dazed irresponsible state <a punch-happy boxer>
b: impulsively or obsessively quick to use or do something <trigger-happy>
c: enthusiastic about something to the point of obsession

I think this is me waiting for my tegu from Bobby


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jul 1, 2009)

lol soon the excitment will be over. ill be happy for you when you get the GU.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jul 1, 2009)

All of the Black and Whites are done hatching, I have over 400 tegus in my living room now. I too hope it is not much longer, about the 13th will be the time.


----------



## LouDog760 (Jul 1, 2009)

Holy cow that's a lot. Hopefully I'll have enough and there not all gone!


----------



## simon021 (Jul 2, 2009)

I got a payment request from Bobby this morning and paid my remaining balance on my hatchling! Can't wait!! I was thinking the end of july, I'm pretty excited to see him shipping out on the 13th!! WAAAAHOOOOOOO


----------



## ddegatano (Jul 2, 2009)

As did I. I checked my email this morning and saw the request. So I sent the payment instantly. I'm so excited to get the little guy! His home is set up and awaiting his arrival.


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 2, 2009)

Tux said:


> Sky is old so judging based on that pic is kinda useless, it's like judging a hooker after her thousandth customer  Bobby has said she was even better than purdy when she was young.



Is ths true Bobby that sky was a better looker? If so in what way?


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jul 2, 2009)

VenomVipe said:


> Tux said:
> 
> 
> > Sky is old so judging based on that pic is kinda useless, it's like judging a hooker after her thousandth customer  Bobby has said she was even better than purdy when she was young.
> ...




All Bobby's Tegus are good looking He has no mutts :-D


----------



## Tux (Jul 2, 2009)

VenomVipe you ask too many questions man just chill and accept your baby before the man gets annoyed enough to refund you. They are both amazing animals which have produced great offspring, the only thing ugly at Varnyard is Varnyard himself


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 2, 2009)

Haha :jes That was comletly out of curosity and not even related to my tegu. And am completly happy and I wouldnt trade it for any other normal pair( or any other white head pair for that matter). I just couldnt believe Sky used to as pretty as Purdy. That's all.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 2, 2009)

Tux said:


> VenomVipe you ask too many questions man just chill and accept your baby before the man gets annoyed enough to refund you. They are both amazing animals which have produced great offspring, the only thing ugly at Varnyard is Varnyard himself


 :app :app :app


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 2, 2009)

VenomVipe said:


> Haha :jes That was comletly out of curosity and not even related to my tegu. And am completly happy and I wouldnt trade it for any other normal pair( or any other white head pair for that matter). I just couldnt believe Sky used to as pretty as Purdy. That's all.


You think too much! :roll:


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 2, 2009)

Yup. As Dennis Deyoung once said, " I've got too much time on my hands". :bajo


----------



## Richard21 (Jul 2, 2009)

Tux said:


> VenomVipe you ask too many questions man just chill and accept your baby before the man gets annoyed enough to refund you. They are both amazing animals which have produced great offspring, the only thing ugly at Varnyard is Varnyard himself



Finally some one says it.


----------



## crox (Jul 2, 2009)

Why isnt anyone else freaking out about the early shipments!!!?? 
The 13th? Yay!!!

Its like being 12 years old and X-mas coming in October!!!

I have a powersun to order.... petmountain here i come! 

By the way the payments couldn't have gone any smoother. This is all put together so well. .... oh man i have to find and charge my camera too!!!


----------



## Two Bananas Marinade (Jul 2, 2009)

Crox... I got powersuns from pet mountain and they arrived next day!!
I will have vids and pics and balloons(itsa boy!!) and kazoos.. lol and I am 37 yrs old. Talk about going back in time. I have a 30 gig recorder for vids to record the longest boring vid of a day in the life of a tegu. ha


----------



## crox (Jul 2, 2009)

NEXT DAY!!!

wow, what a wonderful website.

I got all my friends together so i will have a big enough order to get the 150+ free shipping. Im going to have to buy an extra powersun as a backup.... id be a fool no to at 50% off.


----------



## Two Bananas Marinade (Jul 2, 2009)

I bought two less than 100 bucks with shipping


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 2, 2009)

crox said:


> Why isnt anyone else freaking out about the early shipments!!!??
> The 13th? Yay!!!



Wait, really Roy x Purdy on the 13th!


----------



## crox (Jul 2, 2009)

mhmm indeed so.


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh that's just GREAT! Now how am I going to sleep at night! lol I found a picture of Roy while he was younger. He looks HOT! when the page opens up there is a dial and you will need to click the arrow on the right three times.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.reptilerescuer.com/gallery/main.php?g2_view=core.ShowItem&g2_itemId=121" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.reptilerescuer.com/gallery/m ... itemId=121</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Beasty (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow Bobby.
That must me one huge living room! LOL!
Smells like roses too I'll bet! Good luck in shipping out bro and don't pull your hair out, it'll be over soon. We're all grateful for your efforts in providing such care for these awesome animals that we may benefit in having the best lizard companions available.
Thank you!


----------



## Jer723 (Jul 2, 2009)

hey bobby? when will you be sending my payment request? i didnt get one yet.


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 2, 2009)

All of those must take up the view of the TV! It must be fun just sitting down and having all these green heads moving around. lol Despite all the hard work spot cleaning.


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey Bobby, sorry to bother you again but since the shipment is going to be a little earlier does that mean the Roy x Purdy's will still have the green heads and the classic baby pattern? Thanks for your time and hard work.


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 3, 2009)

bump :bolt


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 3, 2009)

VenomVipe said:


> bump :bolt


 :slap :dead


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Jul 3, 2009)

OR...... :bisl 




:rofl


----------



## jmiles50 (Jul 3, 2009)

Serioulsy?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? :crazy


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jul 3, 2009)

easy Guys Bobby is pulling his hair out because of GUs lol Busy man He told me he will be sending request out to all. Just has to make time. Now if it was winter He would have lots of time on his Hands Too Much..

JD


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (Jul 15, 2009)

Ok kool sounds good ill be waiting for my request as well bobby thanx.


----------

